# Less than $50 for AutoDosing? Oh YEA!



## Optix (May 31, 2011)

I see some DIY peristaltic pump threads and think
DEER GEEZUS! you all spend alotta money:icon_eek:

go the cheap route..I did

*Pump Head w/ motor ($20)*
Ebay: 281010726171

*12v 1a power supply ($5)*
Ebay: 261110138053

*Enclosure ($6)*
Radioshack: 2062281

*Digital Timer ($10)*
Walmart: 16816087

*Total: $41*

some tubing, some solder and some basic tools (a drill and screwdriver essentially) and VOILA! cheap autodosing

I actually went a little further and connected a speed control to fine tune the pump flow BUT I realize that at full speed, I get about 20mL (and could easily adjust my concentrations to dose everyday for about 2.5 months before refilling)


----------



## NatCh (Feb 23, 2011)

Sounds interesting ... got any pictures?


----------



## Optix (May 31, 2011)

YYYYYUP










had to disconnect it...so the front is a little wet


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

Looks good; I was thinking of purchasing the same pump motors and building it myself.

I am curious as to what you used for your speed control (linear potentiometer)?


----------



## Optix (May 31, 2011)

standard potentiometer w/ capacitor setup
...in the end, pretty useless so save the $$$$$


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

Optix said:


> standard potentiometer w/ capacitor setup
> ...in the end, pretty useless so save the $$$$$


Why is it useless?

Though I can probably scrounge up a few...there's treasure in the trash pile that is known as my basement


----------



## biogenetic40379 (Jan 19, 2012)

any more details about this? I saw solder in the post and am interested, just never played with electronics before


----------



## Optix (May 31, 2011)

Darkblade48 said:


> Why is it useless?
> 
> Though I can probably scrounge up a few...there's treasure in the trash pile that is known as my basement


because with the timer I get 20mLs injected (or multiples of 20 thereof)

w/ the timer and the speed control, theoretically I get 1-20mLs (and any multiple)

...but with some simple math and some simple dilutions...theres really no need...I guess if you were really really into nano tanks it would be useful (1mL of ferts daily)...and a huge tank (something weird like 91 mLs of ferts daily)



biogenetic40379 said:


> any more details about this? I saw solder in the post and am interested, just never played with electronics before


its really simple so no extra detail is really needed

the pump has two leads on the bottom...2 wires from there to the power supply wires (soldered to the leads) and you have a pump that works


----------



## Wicket_lfe (Aug 21, 2008)

I am totally sold on this. awesome job!


----------



## DaTrueDave (Oct 16, 2011)

Optix said:


> its really simple so no extra detail is really needed
> 
> the pump has two leads on the bottom...2 wires from there to the power supply wires (soldered to the leads) and you have a pump that works


Well, your single photo gives almost zero indication of what you've got there (to someone who doesn't know what those parts are), or how you built it, so obviously more detail is needed if you want to help people do the same thing.

If you don't want to help anyone else, then you're right, no extra detail is really needed.

What may be obvious to you has me perplexed and I would appreciate some more details on how you did this.

Thanks!


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

DaTrueDave said:


> Well, your single photo gives almost zero indication of what you've got there (to someone who doesn't know what those parts are), or how you built it, so obviously more detail is needed if you want to help people do the same thing.
> 
> If you don't want to help anyone else, then you're right, no extra detail is really needed.
> 
> ...


I think all the details have already been explained myself; is there something in particular that you don't understand?

The peristaltic pump has two leads that you connect to the AC to DC adapter (solder the wires together). After that, you just hook up some tubing and feed one end into (say) a fertilizer solution and the other into your aquarium. When the pump is plugged in, it will pump up to 20 mL per minute. Thus, if you put it on a timer for 1 minute, it will pump 20 mL.

Optix just went one step further and put the whole thing into a nice enclosure for presentation. The potentiometer was also put in to control speed, but that's just optional.


----------



## DaTrueDave (Oct 16, 2011)

Darkblade48 said:


> I think all the details have already been explained myself; is there something in particular that you don't understand?


Ah, is there another thread where this is discussed? I see only one pic here and just can't grasp what is going on at all.


----------



## m00se (Jan 8, 2011)

Peristaltic pump:


----------



## AaronT (Apr 11, 2004)

BRS had their brand of doser on sale for $50 on black Friday. You might look around Christmas time to see if they have another sale.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

DaTrueDave said:


> Ah, is there another thread where this is discussed? I see only one pic here and just can't grasp what is going on at all.


There wasn't another thread, but the information that was contained in this thread I thought was summed up nicely.

Is there something you don't understand? The wiring is (literally) as simple as hooking up the separate wires together (and soldering them to make sure they're connected).

You can put them into a nice enclosure as Optix did, but that's not necessary.

That's pretty much it...


----------



## scbrooks87 (Nov 28, 2012)

Also, for those who are even as electronically challenged as I am (when it comes to DIY projects) you can use twist-on wire nuts to connect the wires together if you're not comfortable trying to solder. 

They can be found at Home Depot online under this number 203708200.

Basically, the pump has 2 wires coming from it, and the power supply has two wires. The two wires on the power supply are just connected together by a rubber "sheath" and end at the part that plugs into an electronic device.

What you'd do is cut off the end that you'd plug into the electronic device, then using a razor or sharp knife slice the rubber sheath down the center between the two wires, separating them, then using wire strippers you can strip about an inch or so of the sheath off, exposing the wire inside.

Once done, you'd either use the wire nuts, or solder to connect one wire from the power supply to one wire from the pump, then do the same with the remaining wire on each.

I am assuming that the enclosure you buy from Radio Shack has to be modified a bit, seems a hole was made in it for the pump head to stick out of, and the wiring was all fitted inside of it, close up the enclosure, and done.

If you need more details about a specific part of that, I'm sure people can describe in further detail from there.

Hope that helps! And if I was wrong on any part, let me know so I can edit the post.

-Scott


----------



## mach_six (Sep 12, 2005)

DaTrueDave said:


> Ah, is there another thread where this is discussed? I see only one pic here and just can't grasp what is going on at all.


If it's too hard then you can try using this method using Tom's Aqua Lifter pumps. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SVAyUlcD9EE

Same concept.


----------



## m00se (Jan 8, 2011)

I assume you would need 2 of these if you were to want to dose micros as well as macros, right?


----------



## Optix (May 31, 2011)

autodosing is definitely the way to go

I find that I just do water changes and feed my fish

next tank I set up will definitely have another one of these hooked up...and Ill plan it out the RIGHT was this time around


----------



## kwheeler91 (May 26, 2009)

Is the 1A power supply enough to run two of the pumps parallel if you were dosing micro and macros?


----------



## Optix (May 31, 2011)

nope

1A in = 1A out (Kirchoff)

...you would need a 12V-2A power supply


----------



## IWANNAGOFAST (Jan 14, 2008)

mach_six said:


> If it's too hard then you can try using this method using Tom's Aqua Lifter pumps.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SVAyUlcD9EE
> 
> Same concept.


I've experimented with tom's aqua lifters, they don't work that well because the pressure changes depending on how much liquid is in your bottles. I noticed that as the level dropped, it would dose less and less. peristaltic pumps don't have any issues with this.


----------



## kwheeler91 (May 26, 2009)

Be sure to update on how well these hold up. I see that some people knock the plastic pumps claiming the wear out relatively fast. 

Thanks for this I will have to give it a try, I dont live where my tank is and its a 15min drive to get there. Something cheap and simple like this would be perfect.


----------



## Optix (May 31, 2011)

the only part that should wear out quickly would be the tubing

...and that would be true for this cheap pump or for the heavy duty parts they take out of dishwashers and washing machines

Im sure I will one day have to replace the tubing...but havent tried to source it yet.
I figure if Ill have to buy in say a 5' or 10' increment...I would buy it 1 time and be set for years


----------



## Sethjohnson30 (Jan 16, 2012)

Awesome thread I'm gonna have to build 8 of these! This will save me like an hour a day.


----------



## csf (Jul 10, 2003)

Keep an eye on [Ebay Link Removed] I found an old pharmacia P3 peristaltic pump (3 channels) that had a cracked plexi cover (still functional) for $50 shipped.

It's worked perfectly for 5+ years. Had to buy better quality silicon tubing than normal airline tubing, but also available on [Ebay Link Removed]


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

..........


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

mistergreen said:


> I just found a peristaltic for $25.
> 
> http://aquatictechtank.net/viewtopic.php?f=29&t=15&sid=350885fdba1353096d7ec75e2adc1939


While more expensive than the ones on eBay, I am tempted since the current draw is less.

The technical details lists the maximum rate (100 mL/minute), but I wonder what the minimum is...


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

Darkblade48 said:


> While more expensive than the ones on eBay, I am tempted since the current draw is less.
> 
> The technical details lists the maximum rate (100 mL/minute), but I wonder what the minimum is...


You can control it with pmw. I'd imagine it could be 0 - 100ml/minute.

:icon_idea Next project to control with the arduino.


----------



## hbosman (Oct 5, 2006)

Here's another one available on Ebay:

400367643085


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

mistergreen said:


> You can control it with pmw. I'd imagine it could be 0 - 100ml/minute.
> 
> :icon_idea Next project to control with the arduino.


I noticed it could be controlled with PWM too, but it doesn't necessarily mean that the minimum flow rate is 0 mL/min...does it?

For example, the one on eBay has a minimum flow rate of 0.1 mL/min (which I guess is as close to 0 as possible).

In any case, autodosing was part of my plan for an Arduino based aquarium controller :smile:


----------



## Optix (May 31, 2011)

mistergreen said:


> I just found a peristaltic for $25.
> 
> http://aquatictechtank.net/viewtopic.php?f=29&t=15&sid=350885fdba1353096d7ec75e2adc1939



lol...nice. comes to thread to advertise his forum


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

Optix said:


> lol...nice. comes to thread to advertise his forum


My bad.. didn't mean too. I deleted the post. I found the pump before coming onto tpt.


----------



## Wicket_lfe (Aug 21, 2008)

Saw one on ebay just like you made from HK selling for $30.


----------



## Optix (May 31, 2011)

1. deer geezus is there nothing they wont counterfeit? lol

2. $30 + $15 shipping + $10 timer ...mine was cheaper


----------



## dj2606 (Mar 27, 2009)

just to make sure I'm getting the right power supply,

ebay
180834970373

Planning on running 2 pumps on one supply.

Another few questions
Will 2 pumps fit in radioshack project box? Or will 2 separate boxes be needed?

to run parallel you would run the positive from power supply to each of the 2 pumps and then the negative from the supply to each of the 2 as well?

Where did you get the tubing? Is it just airline tubing or co2 tubing?



Great thread BTW, very informative and saves $$$$$.


----------



## Optix (May 31, 2011)

dj2606 said:


> just to make sure I'm getting the right power supply,
> 
> *1.* ebay
> 180834970373
> ...


1. yes...that power supply will work
2. yes...they have several sized project boxes...so 2 in 1 housing is easy
3. yes...both positive leads to the positive supply...both negative leads to the negative (though technically if you switched it up duing assembly...the pump heads would rotate different directions...wouldnt hurt a thing)
4. yep...standard cheap airline tubing -little trick...cut a V in the bottom so that the tubing cant get stuck to the side of the fertilizer container and mess up your dosing


----------



## dj2606 (Mar 27, 2009)

Thank you

What size box would you recommend both pumps fit in?


----------



## Optix (May 31, 2011)

no clue...when you go to radioshack...just eyeball it


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

Optix said:


> 3. yes...both positive leads to the positive supply...both negative leads to the negative (though technically if you switched it up duing assembly...the pump heads would rotate different directions...wouldnt hurt a thing)


Unless you've already placed the tubing into the fertilizer bottle and your aquarium :icon_lol:

You might get aquarium water into your fertilizer bottle!


----------



## Optix (May 31, 2011)

3 months in...no problems with the pump/tubing

changed the solution once....next time im using a gallon jug (~3780 ml) so almost 6 months w/ no effort

to be fair tho...I have a soil tank...so I dont dose micro nutrients...only macro

my biggest problem so far was that when i mixed the MgSO4 and CaCl2 into my dosing solution...CaSO4 would precipitate out

now I dissolve the CaCl2 in tank at water change (and my plants have straightened out for it)


----------



## Optix (May 31, 2011)

/old thread

I eventually upgraded my dosing pump

bought two pump heads/motors...a 12v relay...and wired the thing so that it doses macros one day...micros the next (basically, two mechanical times plugged into eachother on a 12 hr setting) and a digital timer set at 1 minute that turns on everyday

a simpler design would be to have a timer that energizes the relay on for thirty minutes while the other multi-timer (at 1 minute) controls the first pump for macros...and then comes back on 6 hrs later and controls the micro pump


...but if it aint broke


also, Im mixing my macros

KNO3, K2HPO4, K2SO4 and MGSO4

and my micros

Millers Micro (or CSM depending on what I have on hand), FE and CACL2


...all thats left is feeding the fish and water changes


...I cant wait to own a house so I can do this with some scale


----------

